# Rancher 420 help



## Jmj32988 (Apr 13, 2013)

I have a 2008 rancher 420 I'm looking for ideas I'm putting 29.5 in outlaws an was wondering what I can do to the motor while i have it pulled apart fixing the tranny what can i do too make it have more power and I'm looking for a 3in lift any ideas thanks


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Put a 2in lift up front extend swing arm 3in and a 35 percent gear reduction and call it a day...won't rub and will turn them very easily.....don't put lift on the rear unless you have a IRS 420


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

What's the best way to go for 28 ol 2's on a 420?


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

28's, just put them on it.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

No clutch kit or gear reduction?


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I know a Guy with 29.5s on a 420 with no GR, only a clutch kit. It seems to do well.

----that is all---


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Did he get the epi kit?


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Yes, that's right.

----that is all---


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'd at lease put a lil Gr cuz ma bro in laws with a 35% struggles In the thick stuff with it


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

What's the 35% cost? And how much does the 28 ol 2's weigh. I noticed they weren't in the chart


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

The 35% runs from 400 to 550. That's not installed. Also the 28s weigh abou 10 ols less from what I was told. Wides are 38 skinnys are 32


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

I appreciate it. I've seen you talk about installing them but it don't seem to be to bad to do


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Not hard with right tools just takes time


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Any where better to get it than others?


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

They all made te same just everyone's price is diffrent. 


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## USMCRay1 (Jan 19, 2013)

Where can I get a double GR?


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Think the guys screen name is gotmuddy, message him.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

USMCRay1 said:


> Where can I get a double GR?


Double gr??? U talking about going a 35% on primary drive and the 15% on secondary drive giving 50% gr. just go ahead and do the 69% gr an have no struggles! Also what bike are u wanting this on? 


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------

